# 65 exhaust splitters



## residentmockery (Jun 25, 2017)

I have a 1965 GTO with the Pypes 2.5" exhaust system. I've been looking for stainless exhaust splitters that appear stock and can't find what I'm looking for. The ones from Pypes that would fit look like Trans Am splitters and reproductions from other companies like Year One only come in 2". Can anyone point me in the right direction? Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Dennis Kirban reproduced the early GTO exhaust splitters in the mid 80's. Quite a bit of work went into the tooling. PY & Ames sold his repro's for decades. Believe that tooling is still being used, as have picked up several pair of the splitters over the years with no discernable change. Have never ran across such a intricately design exhaust splitter in a larger diameter inlet. Necking down to the repro splitters shouldn't cost you any measurable torque/hp, do understand the installation won't be as clean.


----------



## residentmockery (Jun 25, 2017)

I was afraid of that. Really wish Pypes made a better splitter. Thank you for the info. Now I need to find a good shop to do the work...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had Trans Am splitters on my '65 since about 1990.....2.5", too. Running Hedman headers and 2.5" exhaust.


----------



## residentmockery (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm just not a fan of the way the Trans Am style look. The angles don't seem to follow the body lines like the originals. If that makes any sense.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

I purchased the splitters from Ames, part #137P . IMO they look good for repro's. I just put car wax on them couple times during the cruising season and then just wipe the dust off every now and then. I'm trying to post pictures so that you can see them on a GTO.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks good Steve, I added the pics for you.


----------



## TNshadetree (Aug 26, 2017)

I'd recommend necking down to 2" just before the splitter and using the best original style you can find. Exhaust volume shrinks a great deal as it cools and if you think of what exhaust temps are at the header compared to tailpipe you'll realize you are dropping 100's of degrees. So by the time the exhaust is back by the rear wheels dropping down a size will have no significant effect on performance.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Guess it's time to awaken this thread! I'm going to put splitters on my 65 and wonder if there is a known measurement where they should be located? Say "X" amount of inches from the rear of the wheel well to the first down pipe perhaps? Would like to get in the best possible location for the stock look. Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

wishihaditback said:


> Guess it's time to awaken this thread! I'm going to put splitters on my 65 and wonder if there is a known measurement where they should be located? Say "X" amount of inches from the rear of the wheel well to the first down pipe perhaps? Would like to get in the best possible location for the stock look. Any thoughts appreciated!


The Restoration Guide shows the dimension taken off the special & longer exhaust replacement hanger/bracket Part #9776488 that replaces the standard dual exhaust hanger and mounts in the same hole on the frame that the standard hanger mounts. 

Rest exhaust strap on pipe. Measure 1 1/2" from front edge of exhaust strap rearward and cut tail pipe. Assemble splitter extension onto cut tail pipe and assemble clamp, U-bolt, & nuts. It appears the shorter of the splitter tubes should measure 1/2" below the quarter panel to edge of tube (which may direct the splitter to its proper rotation/exit angle?). The longer splitter tube appears to hang down a little lower.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Very helpful. I sold my '68 GTO a year and a half ago and threw in the Restoration Guide i had thinking i was done with old cars. Now i wishihaditback!! Thanks again.


----------

